# Server Upgrade



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Right guys, thanks to everyone thats been contributing to the ongoing server drive we're able to upgrade the server.

For those interested we've upgraded to a dedicated server 



> Processor: Intel Q6600 Quad Core
> RAM: 2GB DDR SDRAM
> HD1: SATA Drive (7,200 rpm)
> (+250 GB 7200 RPM SATA hard drive)
> ...


This upgrade does come with drawbacks though, you'll notice that we've lost a few hours postings. 

It's something that I'm unable to help though, the eta on the upgrade was anytime from day 2 to 5 so switching the site off for the duration wasn't an option.

Sadly, anyone that registered on the site between 8pm last night and now will have to do so again.

If you have any questions let me know via pm or the contact form and I'll answer/help to the best of my ability.

Jez


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering where my posts had gone. Now I know thank you Jez.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

does this mean that the site won't be so slow now?

woog out!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Might be an idea just to send a general PM to everyone, just to let them know some posts have been lost, otherwise they might be left wondering what happened. Other than that, it seems to have gone pretty smoothly, well done :good:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed that the new dedicated server is with Hostgator.
What are their dedicated servers like?
Was the previous hosting account through Hostgator?
I have heard mixed opinions about them.

Also, what are the plans for your other website "war gaming news"?

P.S. You might want to consider some privacy protection regarding whois.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

and to those who use the arcade... some high scores were lost as well!!!!

woog out!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Meh I'm a gabby fellow, anything I wrote that's lost can just be rambled about again. Plus the Heresy downtime gave me a chance to go over to the BoLS Lounge to annoy people over there


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

KingOfCheese said:


> I noticed that the new dedicated server is with Hostgator.
> What are their dedicated servers like?
> Was the previous hosting account through Hostgator?
> I have heard mixed opinions about them.
> ...


The new server is with the same host Liquidweb. The domain is with Hostgator.

You're looking at old information, plus the whois doesn't display private details.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I did not cope very well in the downtime


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It all makes sense now! I thought my Army List thread got pulled! 

My mind is officially at ease.


----------

